# Solved: IE7 Google search Results JUMP to unwanted sites



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Having problems with IE7 google search results redirecting me to unwanted sites and JUMP redirects, hijackthis log attached any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Please do this first

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these sites:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe
http://swandog46.geekstogo.com/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, then make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish. The fix will begin; follow the prompts. You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.

When your system reboots, follow the prompts. Afterwards, Hijack This will launch. Close Hijack This, and click OK to proceed.

At the end of the fix, you may need to restart your computer again.

Finally, please post the contents of the logfile *C:\fixwareout\report.txt*, along with a *new Hijack This log*.


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help, I have run FixWareout and attached the report.txt and also run Hijackthis and attached its log file.


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay thanks again, activescan report file attached.


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I need to also see a new Hijack This log
Copy and paste (not attach) please


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:18:33 PM, on 27/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TVersity\Media Server\MediaServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\program files\u-storage tool2.91\ustorage.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.netvibes.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UStorag] c:\program files\u-storage tool2.91\ustorage.exe sys_auto_run C:\Program Files\U-Storage Tool2.91
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Internet Radio by Endicosoft.com - {1F958B09-3312-7f0e-9723-4C1324C57B20} - C:\Program Files\Internet Radio\Radio.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u1-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TVersityMediaServer - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TVersity\Media Server\MediaServer.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Find and delete this folder: C:\Program Files\MalwaresWipeds

How are things now?


----------



## adg69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay deleted that folder, things seem to be running okay now, thx for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

